# Angeln DAFV / Landesverbände / Vereine



## cxppx19xx (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich kann ja verstehen das ihr euren Unmut äußert ,
  aber leider kann / will ich eure Beweggründe nicht  verstehen.
  Schaut doch einfach mal ein paar Jahre zurück :
  es wurde der Setzkescher verboten,  da wurde das Wettkampfangeln abgeschafft / verboten,
  es folgte das Verbot gegen den lebenden Köderfisch, 
  was hat der damalige Bundesverband „für“ uns gemacht ?
  Wir haben die Fusion der beiden Bundesverbände VDSF und DAV seit ca. 2 Jahren hinter uns.
  Nun heißt der Laden DAFV, obwohl der Inhalt unserer Interessenvertretung nicht besser,
  sondern eher schlechter geworden ist.
  All das haben wir doch kleinlaut mitgetragen,
weil die wichtigen Infos aus dem BV in die LV nicht weiter gegeben wurden. 
  Aus den LV wurden diese wichtigen Infos auch nicht weiter an die Vereine gegeben
und in den Vereinen wurden diese wichtigen Infos dadurch auch nicht an die Mitglieder weiter gegeben.
  Was der Angler nicht weiß kann er nicht beurteilen, somit gab es keine Handhabe zum gegenwirken.
  Dieses kranke Konstrukt umgibt uns doch schon mehr als 30 Jahre,
wenn wir mal davon absehen das es immer Mauscheleien, Tricksereien etc. gab.

  Bei einem Gespräch mit einem LV-Geschäftsführer über den Bundesverband,
  war vor 2 Jahren schon klar, das die Beiträge steigen werden, nur noch nicht in welchem Ausmaße.
  Es stand zum Schluss die Zahl von 10 € im Raume und das obwohl bis dato nur 2 € je Mitglied bezahlt wurden.
Hier wusste man doch also in den LV schon bereits in welche Richtung es gehen soll.
  Wir würden ja dann mit einer Sprache sprechen etc. , jetzt Anfang 2015 sehen wir ja das Ausmaß der ganzen Situation ,
 es wird nicht besser, im Gegenteil es wird nur noch schlimmer als wir je gedacht haben.
  Durch die letzten Tage ( Äusserung Herr Dr. Spahn, Trophäenangeln,
Angeln nur noch zur Verwertung etc. ) hat sich meine Vermutung 
" Angeln wird in Deutschland abgeschafft " nur noch weiter bestätigt.

  Wir sind uns doch wohl darüber im klaren das wir immer mitten drin anstatt „nur dabei“ waren.
  Wir sind für dumm verkauft worden und haben das zugelassen,
haben unsere eigene Verantwortung abgegeben anstatt den Hintern hoch zu heben
und klar Stellung zu beziehen gegen Fehlleistungen.
  Ich bin mir sicher in vielen Vereinen läuft die gleiche krankhafte Chose doch weiterhin ab,
und wenn jemand dann sachliche Argumente gegen etwas vorbringt wird er als Querulant etc. dahingestellt.
  Das den Vereinen doch mittlerweile seit Jahren die Leute weglaufen oder vergrault werden,
   ist doch nicht mehr verwunderlich. 
  Sie tun ja selber auch nichts dafür das den Anglern das Angeln
an den Gewässern vernünftig schmackhaft gemacht werden kann. 
  Es ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall, das dort die Verpflichtungen für Hege und Pflege
in manchen Fällen gar nicht ordnungsgemäß nachgegangen wird.
  Mitleid mit diesen Vereinen / Verbänden habe ich nicht, sie wollen für uns Angler da sein,
interessieren sich nicht für unsere Belange, machen ihr eigenes Ding. 
  Also ist die Abstimmung mit den Füssen nur die logische Konsequenz dafür, wenn man sieht,
  das einem seine Interessen mit Füssen getreten werden.

  R.I.P.    DAFV / Landesverbände / Vereine --- jetzt erkennt ihr welche Geister ihr gerufen habt !!!!!


----------



## Norbi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln DAFV / Landesverbände / Vereine*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

